# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Mitä tulee mieleen sanasta "metro"?

## vristo

Otetaas hieman kevyin rantein ja l&#246;ys&#228;tk&#228;&#228; my&#246;s mahdollista kirist&#228;v&#228;&#228; kravaattianne n&#228;in lauantaina aamutuimaan.

Mit&#228; tulee mieleenne sanasta "metro" (tai sen vastineet, kuten "tunnelbana", "subway", "U-bahn" jne.), arvon foorumikolleegat? 
Kiinassa ei fi.wikipedia.org toimi (jokuhan voisi saada t&#228;&#228;ll&#228; "v&#228;&#228;r&#228;&#228;" tietoa vaikkapa Kiinasta  :Wink: ), joten en p&#228;&#228;se tarkistamaan sen antamaa m&#228;&#228;ritelm&#228;&#228;. Mitk&#228; kaupungit maailmassa edustavat tuota joukkoliikennej&#228;rjestelm&#228;&#228; parhaiten ja t&#228;ytt&#228;v&#228;t sen m&#228;&#228;ritelm&#228;n? Mitk&#228; kaupungit siis yhdist&#228;tte heti tuohon sanaan?

Minulle tulee mieleeni ainakin seuraavat kaupungit, jotka jo nimen&#228; tuovat mieleeni niiden urbaanit raideliikenneverkostot (kuvat vain esimerkkein&#228 :Wink: :
New York
Lontoo
Pariisi (johon kumipy&#246;r&#228;metro yhdistyy mieless&#228;ni automaattisesti)
Tukholma

Ehk&#228;p&#228; my&#246;s Helsinki sitten joskus aikanaan, kun siell&#228; saadaan oikein j&#228;rjestelm&#228; aikaiseksi.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Itselleni ihan ensimmäiseksi tulee mieleen pääosin maanalainen kaupunkirautatie, joka voi kulkea myös maan pinnallakin. Ensimmäiset assosiaatiot vievät Helsinkiin ja Tukholmaan.
Mitä missä milloin -vuosikirja mallia 2000 on omistanut Tiede ja tekniikka -osiostaan yhden kohdan kaupunkiliikenteelle "Kaupunkijunat tulevat taas". Siinä metrosta sanotaan mm. seuraavaa: "Sana metro tulee 1900 perustetusta Pariisin raideliikenneyrityksestä Compagnie du Chemin du Fer Metropolitain de Paris. Metropolis puolestaan juontuu kreikan kielestä, jossa meter tarkoittaa äitiä ja polis kaupunkia. Metro on siis kaupunkien äiti..."

Kuten tiedämme, metroiksi kutsutaan eri puolilla maailmaa hyvin monenlaisia liikennevälineitä tai -järjestelmiä. Helsingin sovellus edustaa raskainta siipeä. Tukholman tunnelirata on hivenen kevyempi (vanhin osa erottunee tässä mielessä ehkä selvimmin), mutta raskas sekin verrattuna raitiotiemäisiin sovelluksiin. Ratikkapohjaisia moderneja systeemejä kutsutaan joskus lähinnä imagollisista syistä metroiksi.

----------


## vristo

Kaksi ääripäätä maailman metroista: pieni ja suuri metrojuna. Taitavat olla peräti serkuksia (Bombardier) nuo Berliinin kapeaprofiilisysteemin (vaunun leveys 2.3 metriä) uusimmat junat sekä Helsingin metron M200-junat (leveys 3.2 metriä).

----------


## Hape

Mitenkä 'metro' määritellään? Onko esim. Wienin linja U6 tai Budapestin 'Földalatti' kaikkein puritaanisimpien mielipiteiden mukaan metroja? Molemmillahan liikennöidään enemmän raitiovaunua kuin kaupungin muiden metroinjojen junaa muistuttavalla kalustolla, lisäksi Wienissä linja kulke kadun vieressä korkoratana ison osan matkasta. Entä Berliinin S-bahn, sehän kulkee osittain tunnelissa ja palvelee myös keskustan alueen sisäistä liikennettä. Mutta liikennöitsijänä on Deutsche Bahn'in tytäryhtiö, ei kunnallinen liikenelaitos.
Kysymys on erittäin hyvä, klassisen metakeskustelun aihe

----------


## vompatti

> Onko Budapestin 'Földalatti' kaikkein puritaanisimpien mielipiteiden mukaan metro?


_Földalatti vasút_ on suomeksi maanalainen rautatie. Raitiotienä sitä pidettiin ennen. Jossakin vaiheessa sen luokitus muuttui metroksi (olisiko ollut silloin, kun neuvostometro rakennettiin). En osaa sanoa, pitäisikö se nykyisin laskea metroksi vai raitiovaunuksi. Tavallaan se on kaupunkirautatie; junat kulkevat omalla väylällään omalla aikataulullaan eikä niiden tarvitse väistää muuta liikennettä.

Tästäkin huomataan, että näillä järjestelmillä ei oikeastaan ole eroa. Yhden maanalainen raitiotie on toisen metro ja kolmannen lähijuna.

----------


## vristo

Kerronpa sitten vähän omasta suhteestani metroon.

Olen aina ollut kiinnostunut joukkoliikenteestä. Ihan pienestä pitäen olen tarkkaillut Helsingin busseja ja ratikoita, mutta tuo metro oli aina vuoteen 1977 (olin 7-vuotias) saakka melkoisen tuntematon käsite minulle. Olin toki nähnyt televisiossa sellaisia. Olikohan peräti uutiskuvaa jostain Tokion ruuhkametroista, joihin ihmisiä sullottiin erityisten "metrosullojien" avulla. Niinpä kun pääsin sitten ensi kertaa ulkomaille Tukholmaan vanhempieni kanssa, minua suorastaan pelotti mennä tuohon kammottavaan tunnelbanaan. Mutta niinkuin kaikessa muussakin, ensikerta voi muuttaa aivan kaiken päälaelleen. Menimme Slussenin asemalle ja odotin kauhulla, mitä tuleman piti. Ensin tuntui pieni, mutta voimistuva tuulenvire, joka kertoi saapuvasta tunnelijunasta. Kun leiskuvat etulyhdyt tulivat tunnelista näkyviin, kuin kaksi paholaisen silmää, ei pakokauhuani voinut sanoin kuvailla. Mutta mitä ihmettä: kun sitten koko C2-juna tuli näkyviin, sen todella sympaattinen ja hieman alakuloinen ilme sulatti kaiken pelon. Noiden Cx-junien persoonallinen ulkonäkö ja eteenkin niille tyypillinen ääni jäivät mieleeni pysyvästi. Tuo ensimatkani jälkeen olin aivan myyty koko Tukholman tunnelijunasysteemille. Sen jälkeen halusin vain matkustella tuolla ihmeellisellä ja upealla maanalaisella kaupunkirautatiellä jollaista ei vielä Helsingissä ollut. Asuimme tuon matkan aikana hotelli Malmenissa, jonka alla sijaitsee Medborgarplatsenin tunnelbana-asema. Pienelle pojalle (minulle) oli kova ja hieman mystinen ilmiö se, että tunnelijunien jyrinät kuuluivat hotellihuoneeseen saakka. Mieletön fiilis kertakaikkiaan! 

Siitä alkoi minun metroharrastukseni ja -innostukseni.

Toki tiesin, että myös Helsinkiin kaavailtiin samanlaista tunnelijunaa ja niinpä otin selvää kaikesta, mitä tuon ikäinen pikkupoika vain voi. Kirjoitin kyselyitä ja tiedusteluita Metrotoimistolle ja sainkin hyvin vastauksia. Oli todella vaikuttavaa, kuinka asiallisesti ja positiivisesti Metrotoimiston väki suhtautui minun ikäiseni pikkupojan tiedusteluhin. Kyselin kaikesta mahdollisesta, kuten mitä tapahtuu koejunalle (M1-M6) tai nokkajunalle (M101-M106) liikenteen alettua, tai että, missä vaiheessa metron tunneliasemien rakennustyöt olivat. Laskin päiviä ("aamukampa") vuoden 1982 kesäkuussa aloitettavaa matkustajaliikennettä varten. Lähetin lisäksi tiedusteluita ja kyselyitä maailman liikennelaitoksille ja metrokaupunkeihin. Kaikki tuo kirjeitse ja englanniksi, tottakai ja aikana ennen mitään Internetejä tai muita sellaisia nykyajan itsestäänselvyyksiä. Minulla oli lista maailman metrokaupungeista ja osoitteista, joihin noita tiedusteluitani lähetin. Mukana olivat ainakin Tukholma, Oslo, Lontoo, Pariisi, Leningrad, Moskova, Washington, New York ja moni muukin, joita en nyt enää muista. Kaikista tuli asialliset vastaukset ja esitteet. Oli aika hienoa lukea esitettä esimerkiksi Moskovan metrosta, vaikka se oli venäjäksi. Ylpeänä tunsin itseni tärkeäksi ja arvostetuksi henkilöksi. Toki esittelin myös ikäni (kirjoitin kirjeet vanhalla 1930-luvun kijoituskonella, joka on minulla vieläkin olemassa), mutta se ei muuttanut vastaajien suhtautumista. Nykypäivän ihmiset, ottakaahan tuollaisesta asiakaspalvelusta mallia. Muutamat noista liikennelaitoksista lähettelivät minulle säännöllisesti uutisia metrokuulumisistaan. Erityisesti muistan silloisen SL:n tiedotusvastaavan Archibal Rosenwaldin (meniköhän nimi nyt oikein?), joka joka vuosi aina vuoteen 1987 lähetti minulle ja perheelleni itsekirjoitetun joulukortin. En tiedä parempaa fiilistä kuin, että joku todella muistaa ja välittää tällaisista asioista. Me ihmiset elämme toisiamme varten.

Ok, siinä tämä tarina. 

Nyt olen jo aikamies, mutta metro on edelleenkin sana, joka herättää minussa välitöntä kiinnostusta. Maailmassa on kuljettu metroilla paljon, mutta paljon on vielä kokematta ja varmasti jääkin kokematta. Tällä Aasiassa monien suurkaupunkien joukkoliikenteen runko perustuu metrojärjestelmiin sekä niitä suuresti muistuttaviin lähijunasysteemeihin. Nykyiseen asuinkaupunkiini Fuzhouun on tulossa myös metro, jota tosin täällä kutsutaan light railiksi. Toimintaperiaate ja -tarkoitus on kuitenkin sama. 

Myös Helsingin metro on mielestäni lyhyydestään huolimatta varsin laadukas ja toimiva systeemi ja toivoisin sen laajentuvat vielä elinaikanani. Keinoja tuohon on monia ja niitä on tälläkin foorumilla käsitelty melkoisesti. Pitäisi vain löytää se yhteinen sävel asioiden ratkaisemiseksi. Tunnustaudun kuitenkin vilpittömästi Helsingin metron ystäväksi.

----------


## Eira

Sen niminen ilmaislehti, ja niitä väkisin käteen tyrkyttävät jakajat kaupungilla. Lehden sivuista kauttaaltaan roskastuneet ratikoiden lattiat.

----------


## Ertsu

-40 ja -50-luvuilla laulanut naisyhtye Metro-tytöt.

----------


## Antero Alku

Suurkaupunkien raideliikenne, joka on rakennettu joko tunneliin tai ilmaradaksi.

Mieleen tulevat kaupungit, tässä järjestyksessä: Pariisi, Lontoo, New York. Ei Tukholma, sillä siellä on Tunnelbana, joka ei minulle koskaan ole ollut "Tukholman metro".

Näin se lapsuus vaikuttaa, kuten Vristollakin.

Suomessa metro-sanasta tulee mieleen lahjukset, korruptio ja 10 vuoden turha odottaminen. Kun vuonna 1957 muutettiin Herttoniemeen, sinne piti tulla pikaratikka. Sitten sitä ei pitänyktään tulla. Vuodesta 1963 lähtien odotin metroa Puotinharjussa. 1971 vanhempani päättivät muuttaa pois sieltäkin, vaikka metron odotus oli jo palkittu: Itäväylä levennettiin heti, kun metropäätös oli saatu väkisin valtuustossa läpi.

Näinkin se lapsuus siis vaikuttaa.

Tänä päivänä täällä Helsingissä tulee mieleen ihmisten kiusaaminen liityntäliikenteellä ja välinpitämättömyys liityntäliikenteen haittojen minimoimisessa. Minua ei voi olla suututtamatta automatisointipäätös, koska se ei paranna millään lailla todellisia ongelmia: Liityntäbussien epäsäännöllisyyttä, harvaa vuoroväliä, junien ja bussien aikataulujen synkronoimattomuutta, olematonta tiedottamista siitä, miltä asemalta ja milloin kannattaa liityntään vaihtaa jne. Automatisointi ei tuo edes laiturin reunoille ovia, jolloin olisi mahdollista tehdä laituritiloista lämpimät tai kesäisin ilmastoidut. Kampissa tämä riemu on sentään busseilla matkustaville.

Jos automatisointi todellakin toteutetaan, Helsingin joukkoliikenteen kurjistumiskierre vain jatkuu. Metro on käenpoika, joka tappaa kaiken muun, eikä sille näy loppua tulevan.

Tätä tuo siis mieleen sana "metro".

Antero

----------


## a__m

Kirves ja onneton liityntäliikenne.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mitkä kaupungit maailmassa edustavat tuota joukkoliikennejärjestelmää parhaiten ja täyttävät sen määritelmän? Mitkä kaupungit siis yhdistätte heti tuohon sanaan?


Itse laittaisin seuraavat maailmankaupungit metrojen kehdoiksi, tässä järjestyksessä:

- Lontoo
- Pariisi
- Moskova
- Berliini
- New York
- Tokio
- Mexico City

ja pienemmistä ja keskikokoisista miljoonakaupungeista esimerkillisiä metrokaupunkeja ovat: 
- Tukholma
- Wien
- Budapest
- Boston
- Kööpenhamina
- Frankfurt a.M.

ja pikkukaupunkisarjassa 
- Stuttgart
- Oslo
- Rotterdam
- Helsinki

Arviointiperustelut: 
- Vanhimman metrolinjan tai tunnelin ikä
- Verkon kattavuus 
- Matkustamisen helppous
- Integroitavuus muihin järjestelmiin 
- Kaluston kirjavuus
- Metroksi lasken myös maanalaiset pikaraitiotiet sekä metromaisesti rakennetut lähiliikennerautatiet

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> kanssa, minua suorastaan pelotti mennä tuohon kammottavaan tunnelbanaan. Mutta niinkuin kaikessa muussakin, ensikerta voi muuttaa aivan kaiken päälaelleen. Menimme Slussenin asemalle ja odotin kauhulla, mitä tuleman piti. Ensin tuntui pieni, mutta voimistuva tuulenvire, joka kertoi saapuvasta tunnelijunasta. Kun leiskuvat etulyhdyt tulivat tunnelista näkyviin, kuin kaksi paholaisen silmää, ei pakokauhuani voinut sanoin kuvailla.....


Minut yritettiin ensimmäisen kerran viedä väkisin Tukholman tunnelirataan 4-vuotiaana, mutta kieltäydyin koska kuvittelin että siellä olisi pilkkopimeää, kuten tavallisissa junissa siihen aikaan oli tapana, kun ne kulkivat tunneleissa. Hotellihuoneeme ikkunasta näki paikan jossa rata ja likaisenvihreät junat sukelsivat maan alle. Sen on täytynyt olla joko Kungsholmenissa tai Södermalmissa. 

Minut saatiin lopulta houkuteltua T-bananin kyytiin 7-vuotiaana, ja monta kertaa sen jälkeenkin, mutta se oli mielestäni aika kesy, verrattuna Lontoon Undergroundiin jolla kuljin ristiin rastiin kaupunkia viettäessäni 11-vuotiaana aikaa kaupungilla, isäni ollessa työmatkalla. Olin lukenut englantia koulussa vain yhden vuoden, eli osasin vain muutaman sanan, mutta metrokartan ja selkeiden opasteiden mukaan oli täysin ummikonkin lapsellisen helppo suunnistaa. Jos Lontoossa ei olisi ollut lainkaan metroa, vaan ainoastaan busseja, olisivat nähtävyydet jääneet näkemättä ja olisin joutunut viettämään päivät pitkäät yksin hotellihuoneessa. Mutta parhaimmaksi nähtävyydeksi osoittautuikin itse metro. Lähtemättömän vaikutuksen tekivät vanhat, 1800-luvulta peräisin olevat talojen sisäpihoille rakennetut asemat, sekä 1900-luvun alun syvämetroasemat, joista pääsi laiturille joko puisia antiikkisia rullaportaita pitkin ja joihinkin vain kaivoshissillä, ja tietenkin punaiset vanhat junat joista vanhimmat olivat 1920-luvulta. Asemien ja junien hämärä hehkulamppuvalaistus vilkkuivat aavemaisesti junan tahdissa..., virtakiskot löivät kipinää ja metrossa döfäsi vanhalle pölylle ja lialle (Ei tainnut tuubissa olla siihen aikaan kovin paloturvallista).

Lontoosta kotiin palattuani aloin tietenkin ottaa selvää millaiset Helsingin metron rakentamissuunnitelmat olivat, ja silloin 1970-luvun alkupuoliskolla, elettiin vielä optimistisia aikoja. Luin kaikkea saatavilla olevaa meteriaalia niin virallista kuin epävirallista. Hain jossain vaiheessa esitteitä Valtasen johtaman pahamaineisen metrotoimiston näyttelyaulasta. Mielessäni siinsi kokonainen kahden linjan verkosto: "Oranssi" linja Vuosaaresta Kivenlahteen ja "vihreä" linja Haagasta Kampin, Erottajan ja Hakaniemen kautta Oulunkylään. Kaiken piti kuulemma olla valmista 1980-luvun puolessavälissä.....

t. Rainer

----------


## vristo

Erinomaista, Rainer.

Ensinn&#228;kin tuo lista maailman metrokaupungeista ja niiden luokittelusta on varsin tyhjent&#228;v&#228;, eik&#228; siihen ole juuri lis&#228;tt&#228;v&#228;&#228;. Monissa noissa en ole koskaan k&#228;ynyt, enk&#228; varmaan tulekaan k&#228;ym&#228;&#228;n. Joku Moskovan metro olisi varmasti mielenkiintoinen ja olenpa er&#228;&#228;lt&#228; toiselta foorumilta lukenut, ett&#228; sen mertoverkko olisi maailman k&#228;rjess&#228;, kun mitataan raideosuuksien pituutta maan alla. Pit&#228;&#228;k&#246; paikkaansa? Moskovan metroon olen tutustunut vain kirjallisuuden ja netin avulla. Pit&#228;&#228; erityisesti mainita kirja, jonka sain "Moskovan Metrotoimistolta", kun suoritin noita tiedusteluita maailman metrokaupunkeihin. Se kirja oikein tuoksui Neuvostoliitolle, mutta kuvat olivat hienoja. T&#228;ytyykin tutkia, l&#246;ytyisiv&#228;tk&#246; nuo arvokkaat saamani dokumentit viel&#228; jostain lapsuuden kodistani (tulen kes&#228;ksi Suomeen).

Lasken min&#228;kin metroj&#228;rjestelmiksi (tai sen kaltaiseksi) mm. erilaisia maanalaisia l&#228;hijunaratoja. Esim. Muncheninss&#228; minuun teki aikanaan vaikutuksen kaupungin keskustan alittava S-Bahn-rata, jota DB:n legendaarisella s&#228;hk&#246;junasarjalla BR420 liikenn&#246;itiin. Ja taidetaan liikenn&#246;id&#228; edelleenkin (my&#246;s uusi sarja BR423). Minusta se oli hienompi, kuin ko. kaupungin varsinainen U-Bahn. K&#228;vimme Saksa-Sveitsin kiertuella vanhempieni kanssa kes&#228;ll&#228; 1984. Syv&#228; kiitos muuten heille harrastukseni tukemisesta.

Lontoo oli vuorossa vuonna 1980 ja se oli Tukholman j&#228;lkeen toinen metrokaupunki, jonka olen n&#228;hnyt ja kokenut. Samat asiat, kuin Rainerille, tekiv&#228;t my&#246;s minuun vaikutuksen. Nuo kaivoshissit muistan Piccadilly Linella, jossain keskustan tuntumassa (asemaa en muista: olikohan Piccadilly Circus ehk&#228;p&#228;?). Oli todella kolkko tunnelma tulla t&#228;p&#246;t&#228;ydess&#228; hississ&#228; yl&#246;sp&#228;in (nuori nainen oli hissinkuljettajana). Muistan my&#246;s h&#228;mm&#228;stelleeni District Linella kulkeneita vuodelta 1938 per&#228;isin olevia underground-junia, joiden ajovalot olivat jotenkin omituiseen ep&#228;symmetrisesti. Ne muodostivat ik&#228;&#228;nkuin arpakuution silm&#228;luvun viisi. Samaan aikaan ko. linjalle alkoi tulla sen nykyist&#228; vakiokalustoa eli D78-Stockia. Bakerloo linjalla kummastelin asemalaiturilla ollutta noottia, jonka mukaan piti varoa kynnyst&#228; laiturin ja junan v&#228;lill&#228;. Kun juna (TB Stock38) sitten tuli asemalle, niin toden totta: kun ko. asema oli kaarteessa saattoi olla isokin heitto ("Mind The Gap"). Ja mit&#228; ihmett&#228; junassahan oli kondut&#246;&#246;ri, joka ilmoitti kuljettajalle ovien sulkemisesta. Bakerloo linjan junissa oli my&#246;s t&#228;llainen minua kummastuttanut valokuvio.  Noiden salaisuudet selvisiv&#228;t minulle j&#228;lkeenp&#228;in: ne olivat er&#228;&#228;nlaiset linjavalot, joiden valokuvioista pystyi p&#228;&#228;ttelem&#228;&#228;n, mik&#228; linja oli kyseess&#228;. My&#246;s Circle Line ja sen C69/77-junat (joita k&#228;ytet&#228;&#228;n my&#246;s District Linell&#228; tietyill&#228; osuuksilla, joiden asemalaitureille D78 Stock ei sovi) tulivat hyvin tutuksi tuolla matkallamme Lontoossa. Muutenkin tuo surfacelinjat olivat tosiaan vaikuttavia, kulkiessaan talojen kivijalkojen l&#228;pi. Toki olin jo valistunut tuossa vaiheessa ja tiesin tuossa kulkevani maailman vanhimmilla metro-osuuksilla. 

Nuo nuoruudessani kokemani metrot, Tukholmassa ja Lontoossa, veiv&#228;t minut uusiin maailmoihin, jotka olivat olleet minulle t&#228;ysin tuntemattomia ennest&#228;&#228;n, eik&#228; paluuta en&#228;&#228; ollut. Metro on maanalaisuudellaan s&#228;ilytt&#228;nyt aina, arkip&#228;iv&#228;isyydest&#228;&#228;n huolimatta, hieman salaper&#228;isen ja mystisen kuvan mieless&#228;ni.

----------


## vristo

Minä jatkan sitten juttua, kun ei muut kerran.

Mikähän olikaan sitten elämäni kolmas metrokaupunki? Helsinki, oma Stadini, tietysti.

Muistan vielä kuin eilisen päivän, kun menimme serkkuni kanssa kesäkuun alussa 1982 ensin Korkeasaareen ja sieltä suoraan vesibussilla Hakaniemeen. Ja minne sitten? Maan alle Hakaniemen metroaseman pääsisäänkäynnistä (tuo Toisen Linjan sisäänkäynti ollut vielä valmis), sitten lippuhalliin, josta piiitkät liukuportaat alas. Hakaniemen liukuportaathan johtavat varsinaisen asemalaiturin ylittävälle kävelysillalle, joka johtuu tuosta toisen asemalaiturin tilavarauksesta (=Pisara sinne joo). Kun kävelimme tuota käevlysiltaa kuulin jo varsin urbaania toimintaa laiturialueelta: kaksi metrojunaa oli juuri saapunut ihmisiä täynnä olevalle asemalle. Toinen Rautatientorilta päin ja toinen tuli juuri Itäkeskusesta. Tuo matkustajakoeliikennehän alkoi välillä Hakaniemi
Itäkeskus, eikä Sörnäisten keskeneräinen asemakaan ollut vielä mukana tuossa. Kun pääsin laiturille johtavien liukuportaiden yläpäähän, silmieni eteen avautui näkymä, jota oli jo vuosikaudet odottanut. Helsingissäkin oli nyt metro.

Tuota hetkeä ennen oli ammennettu tietoa, kyselty ja tiedusteltu. Oli käyty katsomassa koeliikennettä Kulosaaren ja Herttoniemen asemien liepeillä, jossa salaperäiset metrojuna suihkivat lähes äänettömästi ohi. Olin piirrellyt kuvia ja karttoja tulevista metrolinjoista, joita tosiaan piti olla vuosikymmenessä jo muutama (=jatko Espooseen, sekä U-linja). Olin ihastellut Helsingin uusien metrojunien hienoa muotoilua sekä niiden huippumodernia sähkötekniikkaa. Koejuna näytti ja oli tekniikaltaankin hieman erilainen, kuin varsinaiset sarjajunat, mutta juuri se esiintyi monissa kansainvälisissäkin julkaisuissa. Nokka-ja sarjajunat olivat toki hieman erilaisia ja olinkin hieman pettynyt, kun koejuna ei tullut ollenkaan matkustajaliikentesseen mukaan. Sanalla sanoen oli valmistautunut ja psyykannut itseni tuohon kesäkuussa tapahtuvaan H-hetkeen kokonaisvaltaisesti. Sillä niin tärkeä hetki se minulle oli. 

Helsingin meton ääni herätti aluksi hyvin kummallisia tunteita. Eihän se ollut ollenkaan sellainen, kuin Tukholman Tunnelbanan hieman "viheltävä ujellus" (joka muistuttaa hyvin paljon HKL:n teliraitiovaunuja) tai Lontoon Undergroudin (ja Tuben) voimakas ulvonta. Helsingin metrossa oli kuin kummallisia vaihteita (3-vaihemoottorit). Omituinen juttu. Vuosien saatossa tuo ääni on kuitenkin tullut yhtälailla Helsingin metron persoonalliseksi tavaramerkiksi, kuin Tukholman tunnelijunien vastaava.

Helsingin metron M100-junasarja oli aikaansa edellä aikanaan ja on edelleen muotoilun huipputuote. Sen leveys (3.2m) sallii isokokoisten suomalaisten matkustaa riittävän hajuraon turvin: suomalainen tarvitsee oman reviirinsä, kuten kaikki tiedämme. Uusi M200-junasarja on sekin täysin helsinkiläinen metrojuna ja sisustusjärjestelyidensä ansiosta edeltäjäänsä kehittyneempi. Minkälainen onkaan sitten seuraava hankinta? Esimerkiksi välivaunuja M200:siin voisi olla varsin hyvä ratkaisu. 

Toivotan valoisaa tulevaisuutta ja jatkoa Helsingin laatumetrolle.

----------


## vristo

Tuli vielä yksi asia mieleeni Helsingin metron historista. 

"Suuressa Raideliikennekirjassa" (olikohan Mikko Alameren teos?) on kuva Hakaniemen metroasemalta, ajalta jolloin metrolla oli yleisöajo-tilaisuuksia Hakaniemen ja Herttoniemen välillä ennen varsinaista liikenteen alkua. Tuossa kuvassa olen myös minä isäni kanssa: aika taka-alalla, metrojunan vieressä on kaksi hahmoa. Tunnistan kyllä itseni ja isäni siitä. Katsokaapa, keillä tuo kirja on.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Metrolla on tietty&#228; tunnearvoa, sekin pit&#228;&#228; ottaa lukuun, kun Helsingin seudun joukkoliikennett&#228; suunnitellaan. Muistan kyll&#228; itsekin matkat Helsinkiin lapsena, raitiovaunut ja metro olivat ja ovat yh&#228; keskeinen osa koko helsingin olemusta minulle. T&#228;tini tuli aikanaan opiskelemaan taideteolliseen ja Pohjois-Karjalan tytt&#246;jen ensimm&#228;inen harjoitusty&#246; oli tietenkin videoelokuva metrosta. Metro on osa kaupungin kulttuurihistoriaa ja sit&#228; t&#228;ytyy kohdella sen mukaisesti. Vaikka puhtaasti pikaraitiotiehen perustuva j&#228;rjestelm&#228; saattaisi olla edullisempi kuin jokin metron sis&#228;lt&#228;v&#228;, niin metroa ei saisi siltik&#228;&#228;n poistaa. T&#228;m&#228;n takia erilaiset kombivaihtoehdot tuntuvatkin houkuttelevilta, suurin osa pikaraitiotien eduista saavutettaisiin, mutta kaupunkilaisten ja vieraiden arvostama metro s&#228;ilytett&#228;isiin ja ainakin osalla nykyist&#228; linjaa voitaisiin liikenn&#246;id&#228; perinteisell&#228; kalustolla. Kuitenkin metron kulttuurinen arvo liittyy ennen kaikkea sen tunneliosuuteen ja reittiin S&#246;rn&#228;isist&#228; It&#228;keskukseen. Muuten liikennekonsepti It&#228;-Helsingiss&#228; voitaisiin organisoida kevyempien ratojen varaan.

Mit&#228; minuun itseeni tulee, niin minulla on kokemusta vain Helsingin ja Tukholman metroista, mutta karttafanina olen tutkinut huolella suurkaupunkien metroverkkoja. Ehk&#228;p&#228; jonain p&#228;iv&#228;n&#228; k&#228;yn my&#246;s katsomassa niit&#228;. Olen kuitenkin huono matkustamaan, minulle riitt&#228;&#228; tieto, ett&#228; kaikenlaiset ihmeet ovat olemassa.

L&#228;hestyt&#228;&#228;n asiaa lopuksi viel&#228; analyyttisesti: mit&#228; tarkoitetaan k&#228;sitteell&#228; metro. Tekisin aika radikaalin valinnan ja sanoisin, ett&#228; teknisess&#228; mieless&#228; metro on turha k&#228;site. Meill&#228; on rautatiet, erityisesti kaupunkiradat, raitiotiet ja raitioteiden esikaupunkiradat ja sitten kalustoa, joka voi k&#228;ytt&#228;&#228; jotain tai joitain n&#228;ist&#228; radoista. N&#228;m&#228; m&#228;&#228;ritelm&#228;t ovat selkeit&#228; eik&#228; oikeastaan n&#228;iden ulkopuolelle j&#228;&#228; mit&#228;&#228;n teknist&#228; j&#228;rjestelm&#228;&#228; nimelt&#228; metro, kun huomioidaan ett&#228; kaikki edell&#228; mainitut radat voivat kulkea my&#246;s tunnelissa. Sanoisinkin mielummin, ett&#228; metro on er&#228;s raidepohjainen joukkoliikennej&#228;rjestelm&#228; ja liikenn&#246;intikonsepti, mik&#228; n&#228;ytt&#228;ytyy metrona nimenomaan matkustajille. T&#228;m&#228;n j&#228;rjestelm&#228;n tunnusomaisia piirteit&#228; ovat,

1) j&#228;rjestelm&#228;n junat k&#228;ytt&#228;v&#228;t joko kokonaan tai p&#228;&#228;s&#228;nt&#246;isesti kaupunkiratoja ja esikaupunkiratoja sek&#228; osa n&#228;ist&#228; radoista kulkee maan alla.

2) J&#228;rjestelm&#228;n junat liikenn&#246;iv&#228;t tihe&#228;sti ja niiden kapasiteetti on suuri. Junien kulku on s&#228;&#228;nn&#246;llist&#228; ja muusta liikenteest&#228; erotettua joko kokonaan tai suurelta osin.

3) J&#228;rjestelm&#228;n asemat ovat p&#228;&#228;s&#228;&#228;nt&#246;isesti korkeatasoisia, hyvin v&#228;lityskykyisi&#228; ja erill&#228;&#228;n muusta kaupunkirakenteesta. Erityisesti laiturit ja junien lattiat ovat samalla tasolla.

4) Ja lopuksi j&#228;rjestelm&#228; on yleisilmeet&#228;&#228;n ja ominaisuuksiltaan selv&#228;sti tunnistettavissa maailman ensimm&#228;isen maanalaisen, eli Lontoon undergroundin perilliseksi.

----------


## killerpop

Itselle metrosta tulee mieleen muun muassa HIFK ja Tappara -fanien "nahistelu", jossa HIFK:n kannattajat pönkittävät egoaan aina toteamalla: "eihän teillä oo edes metroa".

Se on osa stadia ja sitä kulttuuria. Eräänlainen itsestäänselvyys. Ja kyllä, erinomainen kulkupeli liitynnästään huolimatta. Siihen voi aina luottaa ja niitä tulee tarpeeksi tiuhaan.

Elämäni ekan metromatkan suoritin 1990-luvun lopulla ja tunsin sen jälkeen osaavani kaiken riittävän metron liikenteestä. Se oli jollain tapaa niin idioottivarma verrattuna esim pk-seudun bussilinjastoon, jota tuli opeteltua linjakarttojen muodossa jo 80-luvulta alkaen. Turistin näkökulmasta katsottuna hyvin helppo väline.

----------


## Hape

Itsekin muistan elämäni ensimmäisen metromatkan, Tukholmassa 1960-luvun puolenvälin aikoihin Muistan kuinka tuntui ihmeeltä ohittaa kaupungin ruuhkat tunnelissa, sen ääniympäristön, sen hajun, sen avaruuden ja valoisuuden raitiovaunuun verrattuna. Vieläkin pidän Tukholman Tunnelbanassa enemmän vanhoista junista, uuden polven junista puuttuu se tunnelma, ja valaistuskin on 'outo'.
Sitten kuluikin vuosia seuraavaan uuteen metrokaupunkiin. Helsingin metron koeajeluun. Ihmettelin että juna on avarampi ja valoisampi kuin Tukholmassa, ja se tuntui kulkevan nopeammin...
Muutamaa vuotta myöhemmin lähdinkin jo reilaamaan, tuli nähtyä keskisen Euroopan metroja. 
Suosikkini on Wien. Asemat ovat selkeitä, niitä on tiheässä, junat kulkevat usein, ovat avaria ja siistejä. 
Samoin Budapestin vanha 'Földalatti' sykähdytti, en valitettavasti ehtinyt nähdä siitä ennen 1970-luvun lopun modernisointia, mutta siinä on oma tunnelma, edelleen.
Mielestäni metro on yksi todellisen suurkaupungin tunnuksista, sen elämän 'valtasuoni'.

----------


## vristo

> Mielestäni metro on yksi todellisen suurkaupungin tunnuksista, sen elämän 'valtasuoni'.


Asian ytimeen, minunkin mielestäni!

----------


## SD202

Listaanpas sitten meik&#228;l&#228;isenkin vinkkelist&#228; "metro" -sanasta mieleen tulevia asioita muutamista metrokaupungeista.

Helsinki: M100 -junien hauska &#228;&#228;nimaailma liikkeelle l&#228;hdett&#228;ess&#228; ja pys&#228;hdytt&#228;ess&#228;. It&#228;-Helsingin liitynt&#228;bussiliikenne asianmukaisella kalustolla etenkin 1980 -luvun puoliv&#228;liin saakka. Oranssit lippuautomaatit, jotka olivat siihen aikaan melko "hai-tekki&#228;".

Tukholma: Lapsuuden laivamatkat Tukholmaan, joiden aikana tuli koettua C3...C15 -sarjan junien hauska &#228;&#228;nimaailma kompressoreineen ja aivan jarrutuksen lopussa vinkuvine jarruineen. Rullaportaat, joista jotkut viev&#228;t "yl&#246;s" ja jotkut "ei yl&#246;s" (my&#246;s "alas" ja "ei alas"). Pressbyr&#229;n -kioskit metroasemilla.

Berliini: Sympaattisen n&#228;k&#246;iset py&#246;re&#228;lamppuiset keltaiset metrojunat. Asemat, jotka olivat suljettuja vajaat kolmekymment&#228; vuotta.

Lontoo: Vastakohtien j&#228;rjestelm&#228;. Pient&#228; ja suurta metrojunaa. Hienosti uusittuja ja ajat sitten parhaat p&#228;iv&#228;ns&#228; jo n&#228;hneit&#228; asemia. Underground -logo.

Budapest: Ensimm&#228;inen manner-Euroopan metro suht' koht' alkuper&#228;isess&#228; asussaan. Punainen ja sininen linja puolestaan kuvastavat sit&#228;, mik&#228; valtio oli is&#228;nn&#228;n roolissa Unkarissa noiden linjojen rakentamisen aikaan. Reaalisosialismia "parhaimmillaan".

----------


## kouvo

http://www.aamulehti.fi/uutiset/pirk...ereelle/161563

----------


## GT8N

> http://www.aamulehti.fi/uutiset/pirk...ereelle/161563


Huvinsa kullakin.

Jos siihen karttaan lisäisi raitiolinjat ja lähijunat, niin voisi hymy hyytyä.  :Tongue:

----------


## Kaid

> Jos siihen karttaan lisäisi raitiolinjat ja lähijunat, niin voisi hymy hyytyä.


Varsinkin, kun Kööpenhaminan "metrokarttana" on käytetty S-tog -verkon karttaa, jossa ei itseasiassa näy lainkaan kaupungin varsinaista metroa...

----------


## kouvo

Ideana mielestäni varsin onnistunut, mutta muutama yksityiskohta kyllä hieman arveluttaa. Juurikin tämä Köpiksen mukaanotto ja Etelä-Korean pääkaupungin kirjoitusasu. Tai sitten ne ovat vain jotain mainoskoukkuja, joiden on tarkoituskin kiinnittää huomiota tai sitten en vaan tajua.

----------


## Antero Alku

Osoittaahan tämäkin jotain. Helsingin metromiehet (ja -naiset) eivät ehkä ole tästä nuoren graafikon oivalluksesta kuitenkaan mielissään: Suurkaupungin ja metropolin symboli symboloikin pienuutta.

Olisi hauska kuulla, mitä asiasta ajattelee H:gin matkailumarkkinointi. Voisi myös ihmetellä, mitähän hyötyä tästä minimalismista on matkailijalle. Jos lähtee Helsinkiin siinä toivossa, että tämä on yksi kylänraitti, joka haarautuu idässä kahdeksi, niin taitaa tulla pettymys. Joku toinen taas saattaa ajatella, ettei ainakaan lähde Helsinkiin, jossa ei ole edes joukkoliikennettä yhtä makkaratikkua enempää.

Soulissa on varmaan sielua!  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## kouvo

> Olisi hauska kuulla, mitä asiasta ajattelee H:gin matkailumarkkinointi. Voisi myös ihmetellä, mitähän hyötyä tästä minimalismista on matkailijalle. Jos lähtee Helsinkiin siinä toivossa, että tämä on yksi kylänraitti, joka haarautuu idässä kahdeksi, niin taitaa tulla pettymys. Joku toinen taas saattaa ajatella, ettei ainakaan lähde Helsinkiin, jossa ei ole edes joukkoliikennettä yhtä makkaratikkua enempää.


Vaikka tässä kyseisessä teoksessa on käytetty helsingin "laajaa" metro"verkostoa" kuvaavaa kartaa, niin kyseessähän ei ole helsingin kaupungin matkailumainos, vaan tehtävänannon mukaisesti:



> Tehtävänä oli suunnitella ulkomaalaisia matkailijoita Suomeen houkutteleva sanomalehti-ilmoitus.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ideana mielestäni varsin onnistunut, mutta muutama yksityiskohta kyllä hieman arveluttaa. Juurikin tämä Köpiksen mukaanotto ja Etelä-Korean pääkaupungin kirjoitusasu. Tai sitten ne ovat vain jotain mainoskoukkuja, joiden on tarkoituskin kiinnittää huomiota tai sitten en vaan tajua.


Helsingin metrokartan vertaamista New Yorkin, Pariisin tai Lontoon vastaaviiin ovat ennenkin "Helsinki-mollaajat" osaneet käyttää lyömäaseena. Ilmeisesti kilpailun voittanut nuori tamperelainen daami kuuluu heihin. Lisäksi Köpenhaminan paikallisjunakartan mukaanotto "metrokarttana" jo jouruaa siitä ettei tunne koko asiaa. Ilmeisesti joku Pohjoismainen kaupunki piti saada vertailuksi mukaan, mutta Tukholma olisi ollut parempi siinä suhteessa.

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Helsingin metrokartan vertaamista New Yorkin, Pariisin tai Lontoon vastaaviiin ovat ennenkin "Helsinki-mollaajat" osaneet käyttää lyömäaseena. Ilmeisesti kilpailun voittanut nuori tamperelainen daami kuuluu heihin.


Eipäs ruveta kuitenkaan ihan herkkänahkaiseksi (tyyliin "Helsinki-mollaajat"). Lieviä faktavirheitä (metro vs. S-tog) lukuunottamatta tuo oli minusta ihan oivaltava ilmoitusluonnos, ja tekijänä vieläpä nuori, ei mainosalan ammattilainen.

Se että Helsingin metrokartta on yksi kahteen haaraan jakautuva linja ei ole suinkaan kyseisen nuoren vika tai virhetulkinta vaan periaatteessa yleisesti tunnustettu fakta. Mitä johtopäätöksiä tästä tekee jää katsojan tulkinnan varaan.

Helsingissä olisi ihan vapaasti voitu laatia (virallinen) filmaattisen näköinen raideliikennekartta, jossa näkyisivät sekä metro, lähijunat että raitiotiet. Sellaisessa ei olisi yhtään mitään häpeämistä verrattuna muihin Euroopan kaupunkeihin. Tätä vaan ei ole laadittu, kun metro on pyhä lehmä eikä haluta että esim. raitiotiet olisivat kartassa tasa-arvoisessa asemassa. (Tai siis korjauksena sanottakoon, että onhan näitä laadittu mutta vain harrastelijoiden ja vastaavien toimesta. Ei virallisesti.)

Toki itse metrokin voisi olla paljon laajempi kuin se nykyisellään on. Ongelma vaan on, että kun päätettiin tehdä raskas (ja kallis) metro eikä kevyempää ja edullisempaa pikaraitiotietä, verkosto on toistaiseksi jäänyt tyngäksi. Kevyemmällä tekniikalla olisi ollut varaa rakentaa laaja verkosto, ja karttakin olisi näyttänyt paremmalta.

Pohjimmiltaan Helsingin metrokartta kuvaakin parhaiten sitä mitä Helsingissä mielletään metroksi tai suurkaupunkimaisuudeksi. Koominen vaikutelma on -- surullista kyllä -- täysin itse luotu vääristymä. Jos Helsingissä tunnustettaisiin tosiasiat, itse kaupunki näyttäytyisi ulkopuolisillekin paljon suurempana ja mielenkiintoisempana kuin tämä väärä kuva.

Minusta tämän sanominen ääneen (tai viestiminen kuvallisesti) ei ole "Helsinki-mollausta" vaan tervettä rakentavaa kritiikkiä.

----------


## hmikko

> Lieviä faktavirheitä (metro vs. S-tog) lukuunottamatta tuo oli minusta ihan oivaltava ilmoitusluonnos, ja tekijänä vieläpä nuori, ei mainosalan ammattilainen.


En sanoisi virhettä 'lieväksi', kun Kööpenhaminan metro on lähes täsmälleen samankokoinen ja samanlainen yksi haarautuva linja kuin Helsingissä, samaten lähijunaliikenne on linjaston monimutkaisuuden puolesta lähes vastaavaa. Kuvan olisi yhtä hyvin voinut piirtää Kööpenhaminan 'eduksi', tosin en kyllä ole idean toimivuudestakaan vakuuttunut. Kuka valitsee matkakohteensa kohteen metrolinjaston perusteella? Alan harrastajat ehkä, mutta tällä porukalla ei matkailua kohenneta.

Tekisi mieli piirtää mainoksesta oma versio ja pistää vertailuun Los Angeles. Sopivasti tarkoitushakuisella metron määritelmällä siitä saisi samanlaisen rauhan ja yksinkertaisuuden tyyssijan kuin Helsingistä.

----------


## Tidtabell

Mielestäni mainoksen idea on loistava. Tosin miinukset Soulin kirjoitusasusta.

Samaa minimalismin ihmettä on käyttänyt jo vuosia ideanaan Mentalwear paidassaan. 
Mentalwear on kirjoittanut tyylinsä mukaisen ylistystarinan rakkaudesta HKL:n metrossa.  :Biggrin: 

Kaikki Te, jotka kuljette metroissa. Antakaa rakkaudelle mahdollisuus.

Edit. Tamperelaisil tasapuolisuure kunniaks  :Smile:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> En sanoisi virhettä 'lieväksi', kun Kööpenhaminan metro on lähes täsmälleen samankokoinen ja samanlainen yksi haarautuva linja kuin Helsingissä, samaten lähijunaliikenne on linjaston monimutkaisuuden puolesta lähes vastaavaa. Kuvan olisi yhtä hyvin voinut piirtää Kööpenhaminan 'eduksi', tosin en kyllä ole idean toimivuudestakaan vakuuttunut.


Niinpä. Tässäkin on kyse siitä miten aineisto valitaan ja esitetään. Ei kai mainoksessa yleensäkään kyse ole faktojen tinkimättömästä esittelystä? Ei kai meidän VW jäädy ja ympärille ilmesty kauniita ihmisiä, jos syön Jenkki-purkkaa tai juon Hartwallin Jaffaa? Kyseessä on viesti, joka toimii yleisemmällä tasolla kuin sitä tukemaan valitut faktat tai mielikuvat.




> Kuka valitsee matkakohteensa kohteen metrolinjaston perusteella? Alan harrastajat ehkä, mutta tällä porukalla ei matkailua kohenneta.


Tästä ei ole kyse. Metro esitetään symbolina jollekin tärkeämmälle. Lainaten käytettyä sanontaa, sille onko kaupungissa "pörinää". Samalla keinolla esim. Helsinki voitaisiin esittää metropolina (sisällyttää ratikat) ja vaikka Mumbai tuppukylänä.




> Tekisi mieli piirtää mainoksesta oma versio ja pistää vertailuun Los Angeles. Sopivasti tarkoitushakuisella metron määritelmällä siitä saisi samanlaisen rauhan ja yksinkertaisuuden tyyssijan kuin Helsingistä.


Suosittelen kokeilemaan, siitä voi tulla hauska viritys.   :Wink:    Tosin Los Angeles nimenä luo erilaisia mielikuvia kuin Helsinki, joten kenties et onnistu viestimään että LA on rauhan tyyssija vaan ehkä kuinka huono joukkoliikenne siellä on.

Ei kannata suhtautua liian ryppyotsaisesti tällaisiin leikittelyihin symboleilla. Parhaimmillaan näin tavoitetaan todellisuudesta jotain mitä muuten on vaikea viestittää. Ja vähintäänkin saadaan lukija ajattelemaan vaihtoehtoisia tulkintatapoja. Itseironian taju on jotain mikä tekee kenestä tahansa ihmisestä tai mistä tahansa paikkakunnasta vastustamattoman viehättävän. Se on kerrassaan aseistariisuvaa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:04 ----------

Muuten, itseironiasta maiden ja paikkakuntien kannalta: englantilaisille ja lontoolaisille paikallinen sateinen, harmaa ja ikävä sää on kestovalituksen ja itseironian aihe. Viittauksia siihen löytyy postikorteistakin. Vaan eipä se ole heikentänyt kiinnostusta Lontoota kohtaan, päinvastoin. Objektiivisesti joku voisi kysyä kuka valitsee matkakohteensa sään perusteella. Oikeasti taas kyse on siitä, että tällä itseironialla tavoitetaan jotain vaikeasti tavoitettavaa mentaliteetista ja kulttuurista, mikä herättää mielenkiintoa. Sekä aivan oikein suuntaa mielenkiinnon muualle kuin aurinkoisen ilmaston etsimiseen.

Suomessa itseironiaan olen törmännyt lähinnä Oulussa, jossa se yhdistyy terveeseen itsetuntoon ja tiettyyn komeuden / näyttävyyden tavoitteluun (joka ei valitettavasti ole edennyt niin kunnolla kaupunkikuvaan asti kuin voisi toivoa). Tampereella ei mistään tehdä numeroa, jotta jaksettaisiin olla edes itseironisia (tämä numeroatekemättömyys tuntuu yleensä ihan terveeltä asenteelta, mutta toisinaan käy jopa rasittavaksi kun sen varjolla jämähdetään paikalleen). Helsingissä taas vanha helsinkiläisyys yhtäällä ja muuttoliikkeen tuoma juurettomuus toisaalla saavat aikaan sen, että ei ole oikein yhtä identiteettiä eikä näin lähtökohtia itseironialle.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tästä ei ole kyse. Metro esitetään symbolina jollekin tärkeämmälle. Lainaten käytettyä sanontaa, sille onko kaupungissa "pörinää". Samalla keinolla esim. Helsinki voitaisiin esittää metropolina (sisällyttää ratikat) ja vaikka Mumbai tuppukylänä.


Jos matkailumainos oli suunattu esim anlgosaksisille, niin Helsingin pienuuden tai hiljaisuuden korostaminen pitää lähinnä huolen siitä että heikäläisiä ei täällä tule näkymään. Sitä voi toisaalta pitää hyvänäkin asiana koska Helsingistä vähän etelämpänä oleva Latvian pääkaupunki Riika on kärsinyt brittiläisten votka-/seksituristien invaasiosta niin että pormestari on jopa valittanut siitä Britannian suurlähetiläälle. Eli aika "pörisevän" kaupungin Riika on onnistunut luomaan vaikka siellä ei edes ole metroa.




> Helsingissä olisi ihan vapaasti voitu laatia (virallinen) filmaattisen näköinen raideliikennekartta, jossa näkyisivät sekä metro, lähijunat että raitiotiet. Sellaisessa ei olisi yhtään mitään häpeämistä verrattuna muihin Euroopan kaupunkeihin. Tätä vaan ei ole laadittu, kun metro on pyhä lehmä eikä haluta että esim. raitiotiet olisivat kartassa tasa-arvoisessa asemassa. (Tai siis korjauksena sanottakoon, että onhan näitä laadittu mutta vain harrastelijoiden ja vastaavien toimesta. Ei virallisesti.)


Kuvittelisin että metron ja rautatielähiliikenteen karttojen pitäminen tiukasti erillään johtuu siitä että VR haluaa pitää kiinni omasta reviiristään. Koordinoimattomuuden todiste on esim se että Vantaankosken junien linjatunnus on sama M kuin metron, ja tunnusvärikin sama. VR:n lähiliikenneorganisaatio ei ole myöskän niin trimmattu kuin HKL:n metron vastaava, junia myöhästyy tuon tuosta, kuulutukset poikkeustilanteissa ovat vain suomeksi, ja junia ei voi siksi suositella turisteille ainakaan tilanteissa joissa nopeus ja täsmällisyys ratkaisee. Toisaalta rautateiden varrella ei ole mitään nähtävyyksiä tai kiinostuksen kohteita matkailijoille. Ainoastaan Pasilaan eli messukeskukseen ja Hartwall-areenaan pääsemiseksi suositellaan turisteille yleisesti junan käyttöä. Tilanne tulee tietysti muuttumaan kehäradan myötä kun lentokentällekin pääsee junalla. On hyvin mahdolista että siinä vaiheessa aletaan karttoja yhdistellä. Tai sitten ei. Veikkaan että ensimmäiset 5 vuotta mennään ainakin erilisillä kartoilla ja kehäradan junan tunnus tulee olemaan oranssi M.

t. Rainer

----------


## Max

> Ainoastaan Pasilaan eli messukeskukseen ja Hartwall-areenaan pääsemiseksi suositellaan turisteille yleisesti junan käyttöä.


Onhan meillä myös Heureka  :Wink:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kuvittelisin että metron ja rautatielähiliikenteen karttojen pitäminen tiukasti erillään johtuu siitä että VR haluaa pitää kiinni omasta reviiristään. Koordinoimattomuuden todiste on esim se että Vantaankosken junien linjatunnus on sama M kuin metron, ja tunnusvärikin sama.


Mutta eikös lähiliikenne YTV-alueella ole YTV:n tilaamaa? Kyllähän YTV voisi laatia ihan sellaisen kartan kuin haluaa. Sitäpaitsi jo 80-luvulla HKL:n maantieteellisessä reittikartassa näkyivät junaradat ja asemat, vaan ei linjatunnuksia. Lähijunat on siis huomioitu osassa materiaalia, mutta silti ei ole mitään yhtenäistä raideliikennekarttaa, varsinkaan diagrammaattista sellaista.

Ei tästä voi kyllä minusta VR:ää yksistään syyttää. Ei VR:llä ole yksinoikeutta lähijunaliikenteestä tiedottamiseen. Näkisin taustalla pikemminkin aloitekyvyttömyyttä ja kykenemättömyyttä kokonaisuuden hahmottamiseen kaikilla tahoilla.




> VR:n lähiliikenneorganisaatio ei ole myöskän niin trimmattu kuin HKL:n metron vastaava, junia myöhästyy tuon tuosta, kuulutukset poikkeustilanteissa ovat vain suomeksi, ja junia ei voi siksi suositella turisteille ainakaan tilanteissa joissa nopeus ja täsmällisyys ratkaisee.


Ei tämä voi olla syy sille että siitä ei tiedoteta kunnolla. Eikä reittikarttoja tehdä vain ulkomaisille turisteille vaan niistä on hyötyä kaikille sidosryhmille, kun raideliikennejärjestelmä ja sen tarjoamat mahdollisuudet tulevat tutuiksi mahdollisimman suurelle populaatiolle selkeässä muodossa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mutta eikös lähiliikenne YTV-alueella ole YTV:n tilaamaa? Kyllähän YTV voisi laatia ihan sellaisen kartan kuin haluaa. Sitäpaitsi jo 80-luvulla HKL:n maantieteellisessä reittikartassa näkyivät junaradat ja asemat, vaan ei linjatunnuksia. Lähijunat on siis huomioitu osassa materiaalia, mutta silti ei ole mitään yhtenäistä raideliikennekarttaa, varsinkaan diagrammaattista sellaista.
> 
> Ei tästä voi kyllä minusta VR:ää yksistään syyttää. Ei VR:llä ole yksinoikeutta lähijunaliikenteestä tiedottamiseen. Näkisin taustalla pikemminkin aloitekyvyttömyyttä ja kykenemättömyyttä kokonaisuuden hahmottamiseen kaikilla tahoilla.


YTV on nimenomaan lähijunaliikenteen tilaaja ja koska VR:llä on monopoli niin se saa päättää omista asioistaan eli miten se liikenne ja matkustajainfo toteutetaan, kunhan se toteutetaan junilla. Jos VR velvoitetaisiin vaihtamaan kartat toisiksi niin se osaisi varmaan pyytää siitä erikseen hintaa ja siksi kai asia annetan olla. Käytännön syy lienee myös se että  VR:n lähijunareitistö kattaa sekä YTV-alueen sisä- että ulkopuolen ja suuri osa linjoista jatkaa alueen ulkopuolelle, mutta karttoja on vain yhtä versiota. 

On mahdollista että Sm5 eli Flirt -junien myösä kun saadaan ensimmäinen pelkästään YTV-alueen liikenteelle dedikoitu juna, niin sen sisällä näytettäisiin pelkästään YTV-alueen reitistö, ja silloin olisi mahdollista näyttää metro samalla kartalla, mutta melkein ennemin uskon että lehmät lentävät. Mielenkiintoisaa on nähdä tuleeko tilaaja-organisaaton vaihtumisella HSL:ksi tai Kehäradan valmistumisella olemaan vaikutusta tähän.

Järkevintä olisi jos asemilla ja junissa olis kahdet kartat, yksi joka esittää pelkästään junalinjat,  ja toinen joka esittää YTV-alueen raideliikenteen zoomattuna. Tämä jälkimmäinen versio olis esillä myös metrossa ja raitiovaunuissa.




> Ei tämä voi olla syy sille että siitä ei tiedoteta kunnolla. Eikä reittikarttoja tehdä vain ulkomaisille turisteille vaan niistä on hyötyä kaikille sidosryhmille, kun raideliikennejärjestelmä ja sen tarjoamat mahdollisuudet tulevat tutuiksi mahdollisimman suurelle populaatiolle selkeässä muodossa.


Näin on, mutta pelkään vähän että VR on elänyt pitkään sellaisessa käsityksessä että junia käyttää vain tietty vakioporukka joka tuntee reitit ulkoa ja siksi integrointi muuhun joukkoliikenneverkostoon on ollut mahdollisimman kevyttä. Mutta jos vertaa nykytilannetta vaikka 25 vuoden takaiseen jolloin junissa kelpasivat vain VR:n omat liput, on kehitys ollut tietenkin aikamoinen.

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> YTV on nimenomaan lähijunaliikenteen tilaaja ja koska VR:llä on monopoli niin se saa päättää omista asioistaan eli miten se liikenne ja matkustajainfo toteutetaan, kunhan se toteutetaan junilla. Jos VR velvoitetaisiin vaihtamaan kartat toisiksi niin se osaisi varmaan pyytää siitä erikseen hintaa ja siksi kai asia annetan olla. Käytännön syy lienee myös se että  VR:n lähijunareitistö kattaa sekä YTV-alueen sisä- että ulkopuolen ja suuri osa linjoista jatkaa alueen ulkopuolelle, mutta karttoja on vain yhtä versiota.


Väittäisin että ei ole mitään juridista tai muuta estettä sille, että YTV (tai HSL) voisi laatia oman raideliikennekarttansa, jossa se voisi näyttää haluamansa osan VR:n reitistöstä. Voihan tietty VR:ää pyytää laatimaan karttoja mutta voivat niitä tehdä muutkin.

Vastaava tilanne ja jakautuneet vastuut eivät ole estäneet ulkomailla yhdistettyjen raideliikennekarttojen laatimista. Joissakin paikoissa (esim. Barcelona joskus ennen nykyistä yhtenäistä karttaa) on ollut useita versioita, kun kukin toimija on tehnyt oman versionsa, jossa on näkynyt myös toisen osapuolen verkosto. Lontoossakin oli jo parikymmentä vuotta sitten oli normaalin LT:n metrokartan lisäksi BR Network South-Eastillä kartta paitsi omasta verkostostaan myös kombinaatiokartta, jossa näkyi LT:n metroverkko (kieltämättä huiman monimutkainen kartta).

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Väittäisin että ei ole mitään juridista tai muuta estettä sille, että YTV (tai HSL) voisi laatia oman raideliikennekarttansa, jossa se voisi näyttää haluamansa osan VR:n reitistöstä. Voihan tietty VR:ää pyytää laatimaan karttoja mutta voivat niitä tehdä muutkin.


Ei ole varmaan juridisia esteitä, vaan luultavasti asenteista ja käytännöllisistä syistä johtuvia esteitä. Esim rautatieasemien katosten alla olevat yhdistetyt mainos- ja infotaulut joissa kartat ja aikataulut ovat, lienevät RHK:n omistuksessa ja VR on on saanut johonkin nautintaoikeuteen vedoten laittaa aikataulunsa ja karttansa kaikkiin kaikkiin niihin jotka eivät ole mainoskäytössä. Jos YTV tai HSL tarvitsisi alustan omalle kartalleen niin se joutuisi luultavasti maksamaan siitä sen hinnan kuin joku ulkopuolinen taho maksaa mainoksistaan. Se lienee selvää että VR ei luovu saavutetuista eduistaan. Vastaavasti samasta syystä taas metrossa ja bussipysäkeillä ei näytetä VR:n karttoja. 

Jos haluaa muutosta näihin käytäntöihin niin on varmaan käynnistettävä yhteinen hanke ja siihen saatava mukaan joka ikinen porras joka on näiden kanssa tekemisisissä jollain tavalla. Ennen kuin se on saatu kokoon ja raivattu erinäisistä syistä johtuvia esteitä niin on ehtinyt aika paljon vettä virrata Vantaanjoessa.

Jos joku tietää paremmin miten asian laita on niin saa tietysti oikaista.

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

> JHelsingistä vähän etelämpänä oleva Latvian pääkaupunki Riika on kärsinyt brittiläisten votka-/seksituristien invaasiosta niin että pormestari on jopa valittanut siitä Britannian suurlähetiläälle. Eli aika "pörisevän" kaupungin Riika on onnistunut luomaan vaikka siellä ei edes ole metroa.


Näissä taitaa olla iso osa ns. stag party -porukoita, siis polttareiden viettäjiä. Jostain syystä Britanniassa on muodostunut perinteeksi lentää örveltämään ainakin sulhasen polttarit ulkomaahan, ja kun porukka on saatava yhtaikaa matkaan, niin kohteen on syytä olla halpa. Perinteisesti menivät Välimeren halvimpiin paikkoihin, nyttemmin Itä-Eurooppaan. 

--

Kartasta sen verran, että kaipa kartan voi piirtää kuka tahansa ja laittaa myyntiin. Ei kai tietoon raiteiden ja pysäkkien sijainnista sentään HKL:llä/RHK:lla tekijänoikeuksia ole? Aikatauluahan lämysteeseen ei kuitenkaan tulisi. Varmaan foorumin porukaltakin onnistuisi kartan tekeminen, tosin joku enempi ammattimainen silaus graafiselle ulkoasulle tietysti olisi plussaa. PDF:n voisi laittaa ilmaiseksi verkkoon ja painetun lapun kioskille myyntiin. Ulkopuolisen tahon tekele voisi jopa saada liikennöijissä jotain toimintaa aikaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos joku tietää paremmin miten asian laita on niin saa tietysti oikaista.


No en tiedä, tiedänkö paremmin vain en. Mutta karttojen tekeminen ei ole kenenkään yksinoikeus. Karttoja saa tehdä ja julkaista vapaasti. Tekijänoikeudet liittyvät taiteelliseen teokseen, eli ulkoasuun, ei tietoon. Kerrataanpa tähän:



> 1 §
> 
> Sillä, joka on luonut kirjallisen tai taiteellisen teoksen, on tekijänoikeus teokseen, olkoonpa se kaunokirjallinen tahi selittävä kirjallinen tai suullinen esitys, sävellys- tai näyttämöteos, elokuvateos, valokuvateos tai muu kuvataiteen teos, rakennustaiteen, taidekäsityön tai taideteollisuuden tuote taikka ilmetköönpä se muulla tavalla.
> 
> Kirjallisena teoksena pidetään myös karttaa sekä muuta selittävää piirustusta tai graafista taikka plastillisesti muotoiltua teosta sekä tietokoneohjelmaa.


Eli jos ja kun VR Oy piirtää kartan, joka kuvaa paikallisjunalinjoja, tätä VR Oy:n piirtämää kartaa ei saa sellaisenaan julkaista uudelleen ilman VR Oy:n lupaa. Mutta siihen sisältyvän tiedon saa julkaista itse piirtämänään reittikarttana.

Mitä taas tulee asemien ilmoitustauluihin, niiden käyttöoikeus on puhtaasti sopimuskysymys. RHK tai HKL tai kuka sitten asema- ja pysäkkirakenteita omistaa, saa laittaa niihin omaa informaatiotaan esille niin paljon kuin haluaa, jos ei itse myy näitä pintoja jollekin toiselle. Esim. HKL:llä on sopimus siitä, että ulkopuolinen yhtiö käy kauppaa HKL:n mainostiloilla. Sopimuksessa määritellään, mitä nämä mainostilat ovat. Linjakarttojen ja aikataulujen paikat eivät ole mainostiloja eikä niitä ole myyty tai liitetty myyntisopimukseen, joten ei niistä mitään kellekään makseta.

Eli kyllä perimmältään on kysymys siitä, että linjakarttaan laitetaan se, mikä halutaan tai ymmärretään. Esim. HKL:n intressi ei ole ollut markkinoida YTV:n ostamaa liikennettä vaan omaansa, koska HKL:lle on edullisempaa, että matkustajat nousevat HKL:n liikenteeseen kuin YTV:n liikenteeseen, josta HKL sitten maksaa YTV:lle. HSL-maailmassa tämän ongelman pitäisi poistua. Sillä silloin jokainen helsinkiläisen matka maksaa Helsingin kaupungille saman verran riippumatta siitä, millä joukkoliikennevälineellä ja -linjalla matka samojen lähtö- ja poistumispysäkkien välillä on tehty.

Erilliset kaupunkien linjakartat voivat silti säilyä, koska koko HSL-alueen kartta on epäkäytännöllisen suuri, jos siinä esitetään kaikki bussilinjat. Mutta niinpä toisaalta on nyt hyvä syy parhaan eurooppalaisen joukkoliikenteen tapaan alkaakin tehdä linjakarttoja pikemmin toiminnallisen kuin kuntahallinnollisen hierarkian puitteissa.

Antero

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kartasta sen verran, että kaipa kartan voi piirtää kuka tahansa ja laittaa myyntiin. Ei kai tietoon raiteiden ja pysäkkien sijainnista sentään HKL:llä/RHK:lla tekijänoikeuksia ole? Aikatauluahan lämysteeseen ei kuitenkaan tulisi. Varmaan foorumin porukaltakin onnistuisi kartan tekeminen, tosin joku enempi ammattimainen silaus graafiselle ulkoasulle tietysti olisi plussaa. PDF:n voisi laittaa ilmaiseksi verkkoon ja painetun lapun kioskille myyntiin. Ulkopuolisen tahon tekele voisi jopa saada liikennöijissä jotain toimintaa aikaan.


Muistini mukaan Genimapin Helsingin keskustakartassa (sellainen taitettu kartonkiläystäke jota myydään mm. kirjakaupoissa) on tällainen skemaattinen linjakartta, jossa on raitiotiet, lähijunat ja metro samassa kartassa. Kohtuullisen hyvä yritys, jos kohta voisi olla hieman selkeämpikin graafisesti.

Toivoa sopisi että tällainen saisi liikennöitsijöissä (tai oikeammin liikenteen tilaajatahossa) liikehdintää aikaan, mutta ainakaan tuo Genimapin versio ei näytä sitä tehneen.

----------


## Safka

> Varmaan foorumin porukaltakin onnistuisi kartan tekeminen, tosin joku enempi ammattimainen silaus graafiselle ulkoasulle tietysti olisi plussaa.



Tällanen vai? Ja vaikkei se ihan ajantasalla ole niin pitäiskö mun sitä kauppaamaan ruveta?

----------


## hmikko

> Tällanen vai?


Periaatteessa kyllä, mutta kartan pitäisi olla luettavissa suht pienikokoiseen lappuun painettuja. Tuossa taitaa teksitkoot jäädä aika pieniksi ja väritkin toimivat ehkä paremmin koneen ruudulla kuin paperilla. 

Näyttää muuten varsin erilaiselta kuin mainoksen metrotikku.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tällanen vai? Ja vaikkei se ihan ajantasalla ole niin pitäiskö mun sitä kauppaamaan ruveta?


Minusta tämä oli aika kivan näköinen.




> Periaatteessa kyllä, mutta kartan pitäisi olla luettavissa suht pienikokoiseen lappuun painettuja. Tuossa taitaa teksitkoot jäädä aika pieniksi ja väritkin toimivat ehkä paremmin koneen ruudulla kuin paperilla. 
> 
> Näyttää muuten varsin erilaiselta kuin mainoksen metrotikku.


Samaa mieltä palautteesta luettavuuden kannalta, mutta lähtökohta on aika hyvä. Itse pitäisin vielä enemmän, jos linjojen kulmissa olisi hieman pehmeämpi pyöristys.

On tämä silti parempi kuin tähän asti näkemäni muut kartat. Mukaanluettuna viralliset versiot, joissa ei siis edes ole kaikkea tätä tietoa yhteen koottuna.

Hienoa yksityisyritteliäisyyttä!  :Very Happy:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mitä taas tulee asemien ilmoitustauluihin, niiden käyttöoikeus on puhtaasti sopimuskysymys. RHK tai HKL tai kuka sitten asema- ja pysäkkirakenteita omistaa, saa laittaa niihin omaa informaatiotaan esille niin paljon kuin haluaa, jos ei itse myy näitä pintoja jollekin toiselle. Esim. HKL:llä on sopimus siitä, että ulkopuolinen yhtiö käy kauppaa HKL:n mainostiloilla. Sopimuksessa määritellään, mitä nämä mainostilat ovat. Linjakarttojen ja aikataulujen paikat eivät ole mainostiloja eikä niitä ole myyty tai liitetty myyntisopimukseen, joten ei niistä mitään kellekään makseta.


Vilkaisin eilen kotimatkallani millainen infotaulu on Huopalahden rautatieaseman laiturilla. Taulu on RHK:n omistama ja toisella puolella on VR:n junien lähtöaikoja, 4 kpl isoa lakanaa. Toisella puolella on 2 kpl VR:n mainosjulistetta "Kivimiehet" ja "Junalla lumille "sekä VR:n lähilikenteen linjakartta ja yllätys yllätys: YTV:n matkalippujen hinnoista kertova juliste. 

Se siis todistaa että YTV:llä olisi oikeus käyttää rautatieasemien infotauluja laajemminkin jos vain viitsisi. VR:n kivimies/lumimies -mainokset eivät liene ihan välttämättömiä, joten niiden tilalla voisi olla hyvinkin pari karttaa, toisessa esim Haagan ja sen ympäristön bussikartta ja toisessa YTV-alueen raideliikennekartta kaaviomuodossa. 




> Erilliset kaupunkien linjakartat voivat silti säilyä, koska koko HSL-alueen kartta on epäkäytännöllisen suuri, jos siinä esitetään kaikki bussilinjat. Mutta niinpä toisaalta on nyt hyvä syy parhaan eurooppalaisen joukkoliikenteen tapaan alkaakin tehdä linjakarttoja pikemmin toiminnallisen kuin kuntahallinnollisen hierarkian puitteissa.


Näin on

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

Itse näkisin koko seudun superkartassa kaaviomuodossa kaupunkiratojen lähijunat, metron, raitiotiet, kourallinen poikittaislinjoja kuten Jokeri, v62, v61, v55 sekä ulosmenoväylien satasarjat. Yksittäisiä säteittäisiä seutulinjoja ei mainittaisi superkartassa. Jokaisella erikseen mainitulla linja(nipu)lla on oma erottuva värinsä. Vaihtoasemat ovat korostettuja, pysäkit ovat nimellä mainittuja.

Paikalliskartat sen sijaan sisältäisivät yksittäiset bussilinjat, joilla ei ole laajaa seudullista merkitystä. Satasarjojen paikallishaarat eivät yksinään ole kovin merkittäviä. Paikalliskartat ovat maantieteellisesti todenmukaisia, mutta voivat sisältää oheisen kaavion alueen linjastosta.

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

Onkohan kelvollista karttainformaatiotakin vaikeuttamassa ne monesti mainitut "Suomen vaativat erityisolosuhteet"?

Esimerkiksi Svean- ja Götanmaalla on karttaa vähän joka lähtöön, vaikka käytössä on ihan samoja ranskalaiskatoksia kuin täälläkin.

SL on piirustanut mahtavan kokoelman reittikaavioita. On bussikaaviot alueittain, raideliikenteestä koko systeemin ja kunkin osan kaaviot ja vielä terminaalien eli keskeisimpien vaihtopaikkojen laiturikartat. Näiden lisäksi pysäkeillä ja asemilla on ihan maantieteellisiä katukarttoja, joista näkyy tarkasti sen alueen linjat ja pysäkit. Saatavissa on myös painettuja linjat ja pysäkit näyttäviä karttoja keskikaupungilta. Muutaman kruunun on myynnissä kattavia liikennekarttoja koko Tukholman kaupungista ja koko läänistä.
http://sl.se/templates/Page.aspx?id=89

Myös Västtrafikilla on varsin kattava karttakokoelma.
http://www.vasttrafik.se/Att-resa/Li...llplatskartor/

Toivottavasti HSL etenee tällaiseen suuntaan eikä tyydy yhteen ainoaan hätäisesti hutaistuun ja epäselvään karttaan. Ehkä sitten vähän useampi matkustaja oivaltaisi, että joukkoliikenne on kokonainen järjestelmä eikä pelkkä yksittäinen "kotilinja", jota vuosien varrella on kovastikin kampanjoitu.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onkohan kelvollista karttainformaatiotakin vaikeuttamassa ne monesti mainitut "Suomen vaativat erityisolosuhteet"?


Jospa Ruotsin normaalioloille ominaista onkin vain se, että siellä ihan oikeasti ponnistellaan sen eteen, että ihmiset käyttäisivät joukkoliikennettä. Siksi joukkoliikenne halutaan tehdä helpoksi käyttää, ja osa sitä on monipuolinen ja kattava sekä ennen kaikkea asiakkaan palvelutarpeesta lähtevä karttainformaatio.

Meidän erityisolosuhteillemme tyypillistä on, että riittää, kun joukkoliikennettä on niille, joiden on sitä pakko käyttää. Olen jopa kuullut vihreiksi itseään väittävien esittävän, että on ihan hyvä periaate pakottaa ihmiset joukkoliikenteen käyttöön. Eihän silloin ole mitään väliä sillä, onko kartat kunnossa ja plavelutaso yhtään mitään. Jos kerran on kumminkin pakko.

Ketjun otsiko on: Mitä tulee mieleen sanasta metro? Vastaus: Pakko.

Antero

----------


## hmikko

> Tällanen vai?





> Minusta tämä oli aika kivan näköinen.
> 
> Samaa mieltä palautteesta luettavuuden kannalta, mutta lähtökohta on aika hyvä.





> Muutaman kruunun on myynnissä kattavia liikennekarttoja koko Tukholman kaupungista ja koko läänistä.
> http://sl.se/templates/Page.aspx?id=89


SL:n raideliikenteen linjakartta  (http://sl.se/ficktid/karta%2Fvinter/...fik%5F2008.pdf) on varsin tyylikäs ja helppolukuinen. Safkan piirtämä hieno kartta samaan tyylilajiin siirrettynä mielestäni alkaisi lähestyä totuutta. SL:n kartassa siis taustaväri on valkoinen tai jokin niin vaalean sininen, että tekstit ja linjat erottuvat hyvin. Pysäkit on merkitty linjaan pieninä 'aukkoina' eikä mustina klöntteinä. Linjoja esittävät viivat on yksinkertaistettu siten, että ne kulkevat vain pystyyn, vaakaan tai kahteen diagonaaliin, muita kulmia ei ole. Safkan kartassakin on enimmäkseen näin, mutta raitiolinjat mutkittelevat enempi maantieteellisesti (Mannerheimintie on omassa kaltevuuskulmassaan, ja sen voisi jättää poikkeukseksi). Tekstikokoja on SL:n kartassa kaksi (pysäkki ja 'päätepysäkki') ja tekstiä on vain ja ainoastaan kahdessa kulmassa (vaakaan ja yläviistoon). Kartta näyttää harmonisemmalta tietysti senkin takia, että värejä on paljon vähemmän, mikä tietysti onnistuu Tukholman raitiolinjastolla helposti, kun linjoja on vähän ja niillä ei ole yhteisiä osuuksia.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Meidän erityisolosuhteillemme tyypillistä on, että riittää, kun joukkoliikennettä on niille, joiden on sitä pakko käyttää. Olen jopa kuullut vihreiksi itseään väittävien esittävän, että on ihan hyvä periaate pakottaa ihmiset joukkoliikenteen käyttöön. Eihän silloin ole mitään väliä sillä, onko kartat kunnossa ja plavelutaso yhtään mitään. Jos kerran on kumminkin pakko.


Ehkä se johtuu loppujen lopuksi siitä että kun Suomi on niin vähäväkinen ja harvaan asuttu maa niin Helsinkiä tai edes pääkaupunkiseutua ei oikein mielletä miksikään suurkaupungiksi,  että asioiden siellä pitäisi olla jotenkin paremmin kuin muualla. Ainoat Helsinki-diggarit Suomessa ovat stadilaiset itse. Muut lähinnä syljeskelevät tai näyttävät hapanta naamaa kun pitää jollain adjektiivilla kuvata Helsinkiä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## a__m

> Ehkä se johtuu loppujen lopuksi siitä että kun Suomi on niin vähäväkinen ja harvaan asuttu maa niin Helsinkiä tai edes pääkaupunkiseutua ei oikein mielletä miksikään suurkaupungiksi,  että asioiden siellä pitäisi olla jotenkin paremmin kuin muualla. Ainoat Helsinki-diggarit Suomessa ovat stadilaiset itse. Muut lähinnä syljeskelevät tai näyttävät hapanta naamaa kun pitää jollain adjektiivilla kuvata Helsinkiä.


Ohops, mitä itselähtöistä propagandaa. Alkun kommentti kuvasi mitä parhaimmin tilannetta tämänhetkisissä liikennelupakaupungeissa, joissa joukkoliikenteeseen usein saattaa liittyä jopa vahva sosiaalisen palvelun leima. Jyväskyläläinen herrasmies kertoi, asuttuaan koko elämänsä keskustan luoteispuolella Mäki-Matissa, käyttäneensä aina keskustaan suuntautuviin matkoihin ja matkoihin yleensäkin autoa, koska "linkissähän kulukoo vaan pummiloita ja hilluvia koululaasia".

Eipä tuon perusteella toki mitään yleistä linjaa voitane vetää; yhtä subjektiivinen on mielipide Helsinki-vastaisuudesta maakunnissa. Varttuneimmat ikäluokat pitävät suurta kaupunkia ehkä jopa hieman pelottavana asiana, mutta kyllä nuorempi kansanosa suhtautuu pääkaupunkiseutuun kunnioittavan ennakkoluulottomasti. Näin subjektiivisesti laajalla otannalla tutkittuna.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ehkä se johtuu loppujen lopuksi siitä että kun Suomi on niin vähäväkinen ja harvaan asuttu maa niin Helsinkiä tai edes pääkaupunkiseutua ei oikein mielletä miksikään suurkaupungiksi,  että asioiden siellä pitäisi olla jotenkin paremmin kuin muualla. Ainoat Helsinki-diggarit Suomessa ovat stadilaiset itse. Muut lähinnä syljeskelevät tai näyttävät hapanta naamaa kun pitää jollain adjektiivilla kuvata Helsinkiä.


Jaa että Helsingin raideliikenteestä ei kannata laatia mitään karttaa, kun kukaan ei kuitenkaan noteeraa Helsinkiä miksikään, syljeskelevät vaan kohti? En ymmärrä logiikkaa.

Kartalla tai sen puutteella ei ole mitään tekemistä sen kanssa miten ulkopuoliset hahmottavat kaupungin. Korkeintaan homma toimii niin, että imago paranee jos on kunnollinen kartta. Jos sellaista ei viitsitä tehdä, niin ei ihme jos imagokin jää pohjamutiin. Vähäinen väkimääräkään ei voi olla mikään syy. Onhan Suomessa autoilijan tiekarttojakin vino pino eri mittakaavoissa, ja jotkut huoltoasemat ja hampurilaisketjut jakavat sellaisia mainostarkoituksissa ilmaiseksikin.

En muuten usko, että mitään Helsinki-vihaa sinänsä on edes olemassa. Negatiiviset reaktiot joita joskus näkee kumpuavat pikemminkin turhautumisesta siihen, että jotkut tahot Helsingissä vetävät niin rajusti kotiinpäin (esittäen sen koko Suomen etuna) ja siinä sivussa lyttäävät Helsingin ulkopuolisen Suomen kategorisesti syrjäkyliksi edes tuntematta kunnolla asiaa josta puhuvat. Puhtaita ennakkoluuloja käytetään argumentoinnin pohjana.

En sano, että kaikki Helsingissä olisivat tällaisia, mutta tällaisia ihmisiä kyllä on (usein vielä maalta itse muuttaneita ja heidän jälkeläisiään?), ja heidän mielipiteensä näkyy myös julkisuudessa. Paras vastalääke äärireaktioille olisi (puolin ja toisin) omaksua vähän avarakatseisempi asenne ja tunnustaa että arvo on paitsi itsellä niin myös kaikilla muilla. Jos jollakulla ihmisellä kaikki ajatukset pyörivät oman navan ympärillä, niin ei mikään ihme, jos muut eivät vallan varauksetta rakasta.

Paras juttu on, että tälle voi itse tehdä jotain: voi kiinnostua muista ihmisistä, kuunnella ja ymmärtää. Ei kukaan vihaa ihmistä joku kuuntelee ja arvostaa muitakin.

----------


## rib

> SL:n raideliikenteen linjakartta  (http://sl.se/ficktid/karta%2Fvinter/...fik%5F2008.pdf) on varsin tyylikäs ja helppolukuinen. Safkan piirtämä hieno kartta samaan tyylilajiin siirrettynä mielestäni alkaisi lähestyä totuutta.


Wikipediasta löytyvä on myös aika hyvä:
http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiedost...%A4hijunat.svg

----------


## LateZ

Kartoista tuli mieleen se, että VR:n junista olisi syytä saada pysähdyskäyttäytyminen esiin. Pelkät seisakkeet eivät riitä. Vieläkin ihmetyttää, miksi vanhasta, erittäin selkeästä kaaviosta piti luopua rautateillä. Siinä olivat sekä pysähdykset että taksavyöhykkeet laitettu erinomaisen selkeällä tavalla esiin. Nykyinen saattaa olla tyylikkäämpi, mutta vyöhykeinformaatio on kadonnut. SULEMRHKTNP.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Minulle M100-junien taajuusmuuttajan ulina on lähinnä musiikkia. Kolmivaiheisuus, ikään kuin automaattivaihteiden vaihto tekee lähtökiihdytyksistä ja saapumisjarrutuksista aivan upeata kuunneltavaa, ja ulinaa on muutamassa biisissä käytetty jopa tausta-ambienttina (esim. Pekka Ruuskan "Kaukana Kotoa" kohdassa 1:15-1:20). HKL:n kannattaisi minusta suorastaan rekisteröidä M100-ulina äänibrändiksi.


Tästä "taajuusmuuttajan ulinasta" on aika ajoin juttua harrastajien keskuudessa. Myös siitä, mistä kohtaa se ääni lähtee. Nimittäin taajuusmuuttaja on vähän niin kuin lahjakas laulaja ilman äänihuulia. Lahjakkaan laulajan aivotkin sillä on (vertauskuvallisesti), mutta äänihuulet lainataakin muualta. Taajuusmuuttajan säätelemän äänen väriseekin itse ratamoottori tovereineen. Itse taajuusmuuttaja ei siis ulise, mutta on keskeinen osa ulinan aikaansaamisessa. Ja nimenomaan tuon sukupolven taajuusmuuttaja.

----------


## 339-DF

Sopinee parhaiten tänne, nimittäin viimeisen 7 vrk jakson aikana sanasta "metro" on tullut mieleen lähinnä se, että siellä koko ajan tapahtuu jotain.

Katsotaanpa:

6.4. mies tippuu metroraiteille: http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...takeskuksessa/
8.4. teinipoika uhkaa miestä puukolla metrossa: http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...olla_metrossa/
12.4. nainen säntäilee metrotunnelissa: http://www.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2011...37577_uu.shtml
13.4. mies kuolee metron alle: http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/Mi...ef=tf-promolnk
13.4. matkustajat jäävät lukkojen taakse pimeään metroon, ei liity edelliseen kuolemantapaukseen: http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...meaan_metroon/

Onko näitä aina sattunut näin paljon, vai onko uutiskynnys madaltunut, vai sattuuko nyt jostain syystä entistä enemmän insidenttejä?

----------


## Mikle

> Onko näitä aina sattunut näin paljon, vai onko uutiskynnys madaltunut, vai sattuuko nyt jostain syystä entistä enemmän insidenttejä?


Luulen uutiskynnyksen madaltuneen; tuossa metron pimenemistä koskevassa skuupissakin kyse oli uutisen mukaan kuitenkin parista minuutista  :Laughing:  Tietysti voisi ajatella, että pimenemistä edeltävä kuulutus varmasti olisi vähentänyt ihmetystä.
Tuntuu, että meiltä nykyihmisiltä on kadonnut johonkin kyky sietää pieniäkään vastoinkäymisiä. Esimerkiksi nuo tekniikkamurheet ja liikenneruuhkat, niitä syntyy ajoittain väkisinkin kun koneet liikuttavat kellonympäri ihmisiä paikasta toiseen ihan sama ollaanko rauta- vai kumipyörillä.

Allejäännit toki valitettavia ja nitä tuskin voidaan metrossakaan aukottomasti estää vaikka olisi mitkä laituriovet, aidat ja vehkeet. 

Alkuperäiseen kysymykseen, mitä tulee mieleen sanasta "metro". 
Minulle metro-sanan synonyymi on aina ollut M100-sarjan juna :Smile:

----------


## zige94

Eihän tuo muutaman minuutin pimeys ole mitään... Itse olin noin kuukausi sitten metrossa joka sammui täysin noin minuutiksi Siilitien metroasemalle juuri kun oli pysähtymässä, sama tuossa paitsi tuo oli vain lähdössä liikkeelle.

----------


## brynkka

> 13.4. matkustajat jäävät lukkojen taakse pimeään metroon, ei liity edelliseen kuolemantapaukseen: http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...meaan_metroon/


Listan pohjanoteeraus, surkeaa journalismia Töölönlahden terraariosta. Ties mistä on kaivettu nimetön ja ihmettelevä Itikseen matkustaja, toki lähdesuoja kattaa myös mielikuvituksen.

Onko metrovaunujen ovissa lukot? Ainakaan avaimenreikiä en ole koskaan hoksannut, sitävastoin ovikoneistoissa vaikuttaisi olevan laitteet ovien avaamiseksi käsin. Tosin opastarran kuva, ainakin vanhemmissa junissa, on niin kryptinen, että olen vuosien varrella usein pohtinut mihin toimenpiteisiin se viittaa. Joo, olen nähnyt läppää käännettävän auki, mutta mitä tarran kuvassa esitetään?

----------


## Markku K

> Tästä "taajuusmuuttajan ulinasta" on aika ajoin juttua harrastajien keskuudessa. Myös siitä, mistä kohtaa se ääni lähtee. Nimittäin taajuusmuuttaja on vähän niin kuin lahjakas laulaja ilman äänihuulia. Lahjakkaan laulajan aivotkin sillä on (vertauskuvallisesti), mutta äänihuulet lainataakin muualta. Taajuusmuuttajan säätelemän äänen väriseekin itse ratamoottori tovereineen. Itse taajuusmuuttaja ei siis ulise, mutta on keskeinen osa ulinan aikaansaamisessa. Ja nimenomaan tuon sukupolven taajuusmuuttaja.


Maino havainnollistus sähkömoottorin äänestä kun sitä ohjataan taajuusmuuttajalla:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_GlnJOTdKs&feature=youtu.be&t=28s

----------


## 339-DF

> Maino havainnollistus sähkömoottorin äänestä kun sitä ohjataan taajuusmuuttajalla:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_GlnJOTdKs&feature=youtu.be&t=28s


Kuulostaa aivan M100:lta! Täytyypä panna video talteen niin voi kuunnella tuota sitten joskus, kun noita ei enää ole liikenteessä. Helsingin metron tunnusääni. Missään muualla en ole tuota kuullut ainakaan yhtä selkeänä.

----------

